# First trip father and son.



## SammyYak (Dec 27, 2011)

I saw that the conditions might be right to have my 9 year old son try yakking with me. I put him into one and let him float around a bit getting used to paddling. I climbed in the other one and away we went.
I tied a line on my stern with a carabiner one the other end so I could clip it to his stern while we floated/fished together or move it to his bow when he needed a tow. We went out with the sole purpose of getting used to paddling around and possibly casting a line out also. He did great!!:thumbup:
We ended up sightseeing and casting out a line. First cast at a sweet spot brought home dinner. 17" speck caught up river. Didn't fish much more and went sightseeing. 

All in all it was a great day


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Great! I cant wait for my 2 little ones to get on the water with me.


----------



## osborne311 (Aug 1, 2011)

Awesome! My boy is 4, cannot wait.


----------



## BlackJeep (Jun 13, 2010)

Good stuff and a good introduction to kayaking for him for sure.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Awesome ,
great dad right there!


----------



## azevedo16 (Aug 18, 2010)

Thats awesome cant wait to get back home and take my son!


----------



## user10309 (Sep 28, 2009)

Thanks for sharing, his smiles says it all, congrats on a fine afternoon


----------



## pompanopete (Aug 5, 2009)

Very nice...


----------



## dthomas142 (Jul 18, 2011)

Nice job Sam! Way to start the tradition, cant wait to be able to take my boy out as well. Tight Lines to you both:thumbup:


----------



## Ikester (Jun 24, 2011)

Awesome. He's off to a great start!


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Wirelessly posted (Iphone )

Sweet, i cant wait till my son is old enough to fish with me!


----------



## Herculined (Apr 27, 2008)

Jealous! My baby is only three, but he has a good time with his Sponge Bob fishing pole, on the pier.


----------



## Bonsaifishrman (Mar 17, 2009)

Thats awsome Sam. What a great father/son time on the water. Thats just great!


----------



## navkingfisher (May 14, 2009)

Thats way cool! My granddaughters and nieghbors son picked up the habit from me and they love it!


----------



## 16983 (Sep 12, 2011)

Sounds like you got him off to a good start


----------



## k-dub (Jun 3, 2011)

awesome ! I have twin 10 yr olds that are going to get introduced on sunday ! I have the same intentions . just getting them use to it and see how they do !


----------

